# Web Pirates Hit Jack's Plastic Welding



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

well this is sad, however I must point out that by linking to the offender Jack is actually helping their search rankings.


----------



## brendodendo (Jul 18, 2004)

*A way to help out.*

I google'd Paco Pad and found that a cease and desist order has been placed on the offending links. Thanks Google.
I then hit their site from Jack's plastic welding site. As stated, do not go there. I wanted an e-mail address, but let's not help their cause. 
I think we should all flood their e-mail server with negative comments on this. A couple hunderd negative e-mail's ought to help Jack's cause.

[email protected]

Let them know that we will not tolerate this.


----------



## BastrdSonOfElvis (Mar 24, 2005)

*Web pirates hit you?*

Better than ass pirates.


----------



## kayaker (Oct 29, 2003)

Since jpwinc.com still resolves to Jacks Plastic, thank goodness this issue has been abated. This hack is a good reminder for all consumers of internet content to always be aware of the URL that they resolve when clicking on links to buy items. 
Rule: When you are buying goods on the net, if you do not see the https: (secure http protocol) resolving to the same domain you originated from, then stop in your tracks and call the vendor immediately.
Jacks Plastic Welding makes good quality gear and since this unfortunate event happened the least we can all do is go buy another paco pad or two!
I'll do my best to flood the chinese server (inflatable-kayak.china-boats.com) with complaints.

*Additionally*, I would strongly suggest that Jack K. get in touch with the Dept of Commerce (aka : InterNIC | The Internet's Network Information Center ) and get this issue recorded and resolved with the internic.
This will be the most effective method of shutting the chinese pirates down as quick and legally possible.


----------



## Chip (Apr 7, 2007)

*Update from Jack*

(forwarded e-mail)

PLEASE HELP US ELIMINATE THE THEFT OF INTELLECTUAL PROPERTY BY CHINESE COMPANIES.

Jack’s Plastic Welding is a victim of theft. A Chinese inflatable company has stolen our web site, and is using our content for their own gain on the internet. These web sites still exist on the internet, even though Google has removed them from their search engine results. Therefore we are not through with this problem. If the offending company were in the United States, our Criminal Justice System could deal with these people. However since they are from China, and they do not share our concern for Copyrighted and Trademarked material, they feel exempt from our laws. For this reason we are requesting that you send a letter or better yet call your Congress Person and Senator to request that new legislation be passed that will revoke the import license of any company that violates the intellectual property rights of the citizens of the United States of America. 

This is not an isolated incident. Theft of intellectual property owned by Citizens of the USA is being stolen by the Chinese on a regular basis, and is not being controlled by our government. We feel the need to enact laws that penalize these companies. In this case we could have their import license revoked for breaking US Copyright and Trademark laws. 

Our government has determined that we need to compete in a fair and equitable global market, but actions like these are not fair and equitable. Please email call or write your Senator and Congress person about this issue, and help us bring penalties for these offences.

If you wish you may copy and paste this web site into an email document, and then send it on to your Senator and Congress person. 
STOP THEFT OF INTELLECTUAL PROPERTY OF UNITED STATES CITIZENS BY CHINESE COMPANNIES

Please find your Senator and Congress persons Phone Number at this web site.
United States Senate
U.S. Senate: Senators Home
United States House of Representatives
United States House of Representatives, 110th Congress, 1st Session

To read more about what happened to our company and what we have done about it so far please go to this web site. 

Chinese Inflatable Company Stoops Low in an attempt to gain favorable footing on the internet 

Please pass this on to anyone who may have an interest, or who may have had or could have intellectual property stolen by the Chinese. 
Thank you very much for your help.

Sincerely, 

E. Jack Klopefer
President
Jack's Plastic Welding Inc
115 S. Main
Aztec, NM 87410

ph 505 334 8748
fax 505 334 1901
Email- prototypes, design, and product information
[email protected]
For sales orders, and production issues
[email protected]

INFLATABLE BOATS, PONTOON BOATS, PERSONAL FLY FISHING BOATS, DRY BAGS, CATARAFTS, PACO PADS, INFLATABLE KAYAKS, WHITEWATER GEAR, PADDLE SPORTS GEAR, RAFTING GEAR, JACK'S PLASTIC WELDING INC


----------

